# Artificial Flies



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

This thread is for those who wish to discuss what is a "Commonly accepted" fly. Or, if a particular fly design, or material used in its construction is legal or not.

This topic has been beaten to death over the years. But there are many anglers who still have questions regarding if a particular fly is commonly accepted and what makes a fly legal or illegal to use in gear-restricted or flies-only regulated streams.

Here are the terms defined in the fishing guide for reference.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

I’ll start. Articulated streamers count as a single hook because the hook is part of the structure of the fly. A stinger hook added after the fly was made would count as a second hook.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

adam bomb said:


> So even this is considered an illegal fly?












Great question! And you get a gold star for asking it.

I know flies such as 'Egg Sucking Leeches' have been popular in the past but I've never seen an 'Egg-Pooping Caddis' before. :lol:

That particular design incorporates Two types of beads. One is metal and marketed for fly tying to make a 'weighted fly'. The other is plastic and is used as an_ artificial lure_ as an egg imitation. 

If we read the definition of an artificial fly, we notice the line, "...*or any other fishing lure or bait attached.".
*
The definition of an Artificial Lure specifically mentions, "...products made to resemble worms, *eggs*, fish and other aquatic organisms.".

If a plastic bead has been determined by the DNR as being an artificial lure, then by extension it being attached disqualifies it from being a fly by definition.

Most of these distinctions are hogwash in my opinion, FWIW.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

kzoofisher said:


> I’ll start. Articulated streamers count as a single hook because the hook is part of the structure of the fly. A stinger hook added after the fly was made would count as a second hook.


I'm not so sure about that kzoo.

This quote was lifted from a recent thread:



1flyguy said:


> Hate to bring up and old thread that was beat to death but I got it straight from the DNR that Articulated Streamers (tied with 2 hooks) are not legal in fly only water and I could be ticketed if caught using them. I think a lot of guys might be a little surprised as I know they are used a lot. Probably depends on how badly a CO wanted to write a ticket but that is their position. Make your own decision on this.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Interesting. Too bad it doesn’t say who in the Dnr made that call. Unless it comes from someone high up in the enforcement division I’d take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

PunyTrout said:


> Great question! And you get a gold star for asking it.
> 
> I know flies such as 'Egg Sucking Leeches' have been popular in the past but I've never seen an 'Egg-Pooping Caddis' before. :lol:
> 
> ...


I was wondering about that. Just saw a parr pattern using a ‘bead’ as the yolk sac. Looked cool, have to try it on the Muskegon.

Mike


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

PunyTrout said:


> Great question! And you get a gold star for asking it.
> 
> I know flies such as 'Egg Sucking Leeches' have been popular in the past but I've never seen an 'Egg-Pooping Caddis' before. :lol:
> 
> ...


Thank you. I can see that disqualifying this fly for the sake of fairness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 1flyguy (Dec 6, 2018)

PunyTrout said:


> I'm not so sure about that kzoo.
> 
> This quote was lifted from a recent thread:





kzoofisher said:


> Interesting. Too bad it doesn’t say who in the Dnr made that call. Unless it comes from someone high up in the enforcement division I’d take it with a grain of salt.


The call came straight from the DNR fisheries enforcement division in Lansing to me by email. The persons name was Christian LaSage, DNR, ASRA Unit. He said that there is strong consensus within the DNR that articulated streamers with two hooks are not legal in fly only water and I could be ticketed when caught using them. As I said before, make your own decision! The guide is quite clear on the definition of an artificial fly.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

1flyguy said:


> The call came straight from the DNR fisheries enforcement division in Lansing to me by email. The persons name was Christian LaSage, DNR, ASRA Unit. He said that there is strong consensus within the DNR that articulated streamers with two hooks are not legal in fly only water and I could be ticketed when caught using them. As I said before, make your own decision! The guide is quite clear on the definition of an artificial fly.



As in the Schmidt Rattlesnake


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

1flyguy said:


> The call came straight from the DNR fisheries enforcement division in Lansing to me by email. The persons name was Christian LaSage, DNR, ASRA Unit. He said that there is strong consensus within the DNR that articulated streamers with two hooks are not legal in fly only water and I could be ticketed when caught using them. As I said before, make your own decision! The guide is quite clear on the definition of an artificial fly.


That’s as good a reference as you’re going to get. I’ll stick to single flies in the appropriate water.


----------

